# Getting to know the brides to be



## polo_princess

Well since this section is new and there appear to be quite a lot of "brides to be" i though we could all answer a few questions and get to know eachother a little better :flower:

*Name?:
Age?:
How long have you been with your partner?:
What date are you getting married?:
Where are you getting married?:
What are you most looking foward to?:
What are you least looking foward to?:
Laid back bride to be or Bridezilla?:
Where would be your ideal honeymoon destination?:
Tell us something interesting about you .. anything you like?:*


----------



## Nemo and bump

*Name?: *lizi
*Age?:*21
*How long have you been with your partner?:*coming up for 2.5years
*What date are you getting married?: *4th September 2010
*Where are you getting married?: *York
*What are you most looking foward to?: *my dad walking me down the aisle, i know he'll be so proud as am only daughter with 5 brothers! and i haven't seen him for 4years as he lives/works in new zealand
*What are you least looking foward to?: *family conflict/seating plan to separate certain members of family...ie divorced parents
*Laid back bride to be or Bridezilla?: *at the moment laid back but give it a month or so
*Where would be your ideal honeymoon destination?: *a little cabin on a lake in canada. oh can fish and i can sit and read a book and then:sex: by an open fire....i read alot of mills and boon a few years ago lol... instead we'll take a mini moon somewhere
*Tell us something interesting about you .. anything you like?: *im quite girly but not a pink fan and i'm a brown belt in judo.


----------



## Frankie

Name?: Janet 
Age?: 25
How long have you been with your partner?: 18 months 
What date are you getting married?: 17th March 2012
Where are you getting married?: Lincoln somewhere lol 
What are you most looking foward to?: Marrying my hubby
What are you least looking foward to?: Fussy ****s thinking its all about them 
Laid back bride to be or Bridezilla?: laid back 
Where would be your ideal honeymoon destination?: any where with my hubby 
Tell us something interesting about you .. anything you like?: Im a florist, dj, building surveyor, print buyer and ive made it onto a clubbing dvd back so you can find me in HMV :-(


----------



## PnutProtector

Name?: Manda
Age?: 23
How long have you been with your partner?: 1 year 3mo
What date are you getting married?: May 1, 2010
Where are you getting married?: Auburn, Ga
What are you most looking foward to?: having my mum walk me down the Isle to my fav song
What are you least looking foward to?: Conflicting Parents
Laid back bride to be or Bridezilla?: laid back 
Where would be your ideal honeymoon destination?: A cruise to the Bahamas!
Tell us something interesting about you .. anything you like?: My FH is from the UK and over the past year i've picked up his lingo, my mum (<--see!) thinks it's funny.


----------



## Stef

*Name?: *Stef
*Age?: *22
*How long have you been with your partner?:* 3 years
*What date are you getting married?:* 25th September 2009
*Where are you getting married?: *Darlington but reception is in Middleton St George
*What are you most looking foward to?:* my great grandfather giving me away & marrying OH of course ;)
*What are you least looking foward to?:* No doubt crying and my mascara running down my face (not because im sad, im just one of these that crys at wedding so no dount i will at my own haha)
*Laid back bride to be or Bridezilla?:* I was laid back until I realised i had 29 days to go
*Where would be your ideal honeymoon destination?:* Caribbean - We're going to Cuba
*Tell us something interesting about you .. anything you like?:* Ive turned into a geek since working in technical support


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

*Name?:* Sam

*Age?:* 24

*How long have you been with your partner?:* 7Years, 7 Months

*What date are you getting married?:* 31st July 2010

*Where are you getting married?: *Northop Hall and Country House Hotel

*What are you most looking foward to?:* The whole day and the experience :blush:

*What are you least looking foward to?:* Worring about certian members of the family having a little too much to drink!

*Laid back bride to be or Bridezilla?:* Laid back.......can't promise for the month leading up tho!

*Where would be your ideal honeymoon destination?:* Prob the Maldives - but we're going to Vegas* *

*Tell us something interesting about you .. anything you like?:* I once won £2500 on the lottery **


----------



## polo_princess

Im back to do mine now i got distracted earlier :lol:

*Name?:* Holly
*Age?: *23 next week
*How long have you been with your partner?:* 2 years officially
*What date are you getting married?:* 21st August 2010
*Where are you getting married?: *Just at our local registry office
*What are you most looking foward to?:* The whole day, mostly the ceremony and having my daughter as my bridesmaid toddling along behind me :cloud9:
*What are you least looking foward to?:* Families being awkward ... divorced parents etc etc
*Laid back bride to be or Bridezilla?: *Laid back ... im a planner so if i start now it'll be a breeze :lol:
*Where would be your ideal honeymoon destination?:* Ohhh ummm id really like to go to Dubai, but not sure if thats a honeymoon kinda place
*Tell us something interesting about you .. anything you like?:* I work in a car garage and ummm i have a total of 7 brothers and sisters (some half)


----------



## Kimboowee

*Name?:* Kimberley

*Age?:* 20, 21 in dec, eeeek

*How long have you been with your partner?:* 2 years in Jan

*What date are you getting married?:* 18th Sept 2010

*Where are you getting married?:* Alfreton Hall, Derbys

*What are you most looking foward to?:* Watching a years worth of planning becoming the best day of my life!

*What are you least looking foward to?:* Family fueds, having to compromise MY day because of pathetic families!

*Laid back bride to be or Bridezilla?:* Ummm relaxed so far but god knows nearer the time, I get stress head!

*Where would be your ideal honeymoon destination?:* Were going to the Dominican Rep for 11 days, cannot.bloody.wait!!!

*Tell us something interesting about you .. anything you like?: * I used to appear in tv adverts


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

*Name?:* Femme, haha...
*Age?:* 22
*How long have you been with your partner?:* 17 months
*What date are you getting married?:* 15th April 2011
*Where are you getting married?:* Ayrshire
*What are you most looking foward to?:* Being a complete family.
*What are you least looking foward to?:* Being the centre of attention and expectation
*Laid back bride to be or Bridezilla?:* A mixture. I know what I want and how I want it done but I don't care about some of the traditions that others do.
*Where would be your ideal honeymoon destination?:* The maldives
*Tell us something interesting about you .. anything you like?: * We had the wedding booked and ready for 15/04/2010 but then I fell pregnant so we put it back to take the pressure off.


----------



## Sovereign

Name?: Vicky
Age?: 25
How long have you been with your partner?: 2 years in November
What date are you getting married?: 12 June 2010
Where are you getting married?: City of Manchester Stadium
What are you most looking foward to?: All of it!
What are you least looking foward to?: Saying my vows, incase I stumble over my words or something!
Laid back bride to be or Bridezilla?: Laid back at the min but we'll see lol!
Where would be your ideal honeymoon destination?: Um, Mauritius but seeing as Charlie is coming with us we're going to Rhodes in Greece instead.
Tell us something interesting about you .. anything you like?: I can stand on my head! x


----------



## lola84

Name?: Sam

Age?: 24

How long have you been with your partner?: 2 years in December

What date are you getting married?: Sometime in April 2011

Where are you getting married?: Caribbean 

What are you most looking foward to?: Everything!!!

What are you least looking foward to?: My mothers reaction when she doesn't get her own way about venue, dress, etc - it won't be pretty!

Laid back bride to be or Bridezilla?: Laid back so far (although give me a fixed date and I'll probably turn into a planning maniac)

Where would be your ideal honeymoon destination?: Caribbean 

Tell us something interesting about you .. anything you like?: I've lived in 5 different places around the UK and overseas in the last year - aiming to live in Canada someday soon (hoping it'll be a cure for my traveling bug)


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Name: Claire

Age?: 27

How long have you been with your partner?: 18 months

What date are you getting married?: Sometime in 2011

Where are you getting married?: the Kent countryside...TBC!

What are you most looking foward to?: Being pronounced husband and wife!

What are you least looking foward to?: Sorting out who to invite and who not to, we're having a small do and think we'll inevitably end up offending some people

Laid back bride to be or Bridezilla?: Total Bridezilla!

Where would be your ideal honeymoon destination?: Portugal

Tell us something interesting about you .. anything you like?: OH and I had only been together for 3 months when we found out we were expecting Ruby.


----------



## EstelSeren

Name: Beca

Age: 21

How long have you been with your partner?: 3 years on October 31st

What date are you getting married?: 7th April 2010

Where are you getting married?: Constitution Hill, Aberystwyth

What are you looking forward to?: being pronounced husband and wife, celebrating with family and friends

What are you least looking forward to?: maybe not being able to have some close friends at the ceremony because of number constraints, having certain members of my family having to mingle where alcohol is available!!

Laid back bride to be or Bridezilla?: somewhere in between- I try to be laid back but inevitably have some really bad Bridezilla moments!!

Where would be your ideal honeymoon destination?: New Zealand or Norway, but we've not got a honeymoon planned at the moment due to money constraints and if we do have one it's likely to be Hammerfest in Prestatyn!!!

Tell us something interesting about you, anything you like: As soon as I got with my partner my entire life plan changed. We were discussing kid's names within a week and knew pretty much straight away that we were going to get married eventually. We've put the wedding back twice (under my original plan I'd be married and ttc by now!!) and will have been engaged 2 years on November 13th!

Beca :wave:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Name?: Ashleigh

Age?: 21

How long have you been with your partner?: 2 years in Feb

What date are you getting married?: No set date yet, but July 2011 is what we have in mind

Where are you getting married?: Looking into venues at the moment

What are you most looking foward to?: Being my OHs wife! .. Having the dream day with all the people I love around me.. And looking like a princess in my dress! 

What are you least looking foward to?: OHs family falling out. They constantly have feuds over very pathetic things! But I will not let anyone ruin our day! 

Laid back bride to be or Bridezilla?: I'll be laid back until things start going wrong. I love planning and lists and what not so fingers crossed! 

Where would be your ideal honeymoon destination?: Dominican Republic or Maldives 

Tell us something interesting about you .. anything you like?: I graduated university in July, and I have about 120 pairs of shoes! 

xXx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Name?: lindsey
Age?:22
How long have you been with your partner?:2 years
What date are you getting married?:12/12/2009
Where are you getting married?:milton keynes
What are you most looking foward to?:becoming mrs bergmann
What are you least looking foward to?:everyone looking at me lol
Laid back bride to be or Bridezilla?: bridezilla
Where would be your ideal honeymoon destination?:anywhere as long as with ben
Tell us something interesting about you .. anything you like?:ermm cant think


----------



## princess_bump

Name?: Carly

Age?: 24

How long have you been with your partner?: 4years this thursday :cloud9:

What date are you getting married?: not booked yet (booking in a few weeks :happydance:) but sept 2010

Where are you getting married?: Disneyland Florida

What are you most looking foward to?: Being Mrs D, having Maddi there on our special day and sharing Florida, mine and james' special place, with my parents :cloud9:

What are you least looking foward to?: how the in-laws are going to be :blush:

Laid back bride to be or Bridezilla?: i wanna say laid back - but it's just not going to happen :blush:

Where would be your ideal honeymoon destination?: Disneyland Florida :happydance:

Tell us something interesting about you .. anything you like?: I have a sociology and criminology degree, but prefer being a stay at home mum and i'm totally obsessed with cleaning


----------



## muminlove

Name?: Creenagh

Age?:22

How long have you been with your partner?:Nearly 3 years

What date are you getting married?:Still waiting for the 'suprise' proposal but date will be 6th February 2011

Where are you getting married?robably a vineyard in the Adelaide hills, SA 

What are you most looking foward to?: Being married to my gorgeous man! And having the same surname as my son.

What are you least looking foward to?:My mum's reaction to anything and everything, especially me taking his name :nope: And trying to organise a wedding from 3 states away, and coordinating a bridal party, groomsmen and family spread over 3 states!

Laid back bride to be or Bridezilla?robably bit of both... 

Where would be your ideal honeymoon destination?:Morrocco, Thailand, Cambodia or Greece.

Tell us something interesting about you .. anything you like?:I'm a dance teacher. We joke about me having OCD but I reckon one day it won't be a joke :dohh: And I used to be a model but now I have just about the worst stretch marks ever ALLLLLL over :nope:


----------



## Pinkgirl

:happydance: i am joining the club, got engaged 2 days ago!

Name?: Sar
Age?: 23
How long have you been with your partner?: (see ticker) 3 1/2 years
What date are you getting married?: To be arranged
Where are you getting married?: undecided at the moment, church or abroad
What are you most looking foward to?: being with family and friends, wearing a lovely dress and of course marrying my OH
What are you least looking foward to?: The cost
Laid back bride to be or Bridezilla?: Laid back, i love party planning so i will be on the ball lol.
Where would be your ideal honeymoon destination?: New york/Florida
Tell us something interesting about you .. anything you like?: about me? erm i am going to be a god mother lol sorry just so excited! oooo i would love the theme at my wedding to be chocolate!


----------



## polo_princess

:hi: all of the new brides to be

Lindsey Milton Keynes isnt far from me!!

Carly, your anniversary is on my birthday :lol:


----------



## Laura1984

Name: Laura

Age?: 25 (26 the day after we get married so I will wake up on my birthday Mrs. Baker)

How long have you been with your partner?: 3 Years

What date are you getting married?: 3rd July 2010 - Was going to be 30th May 2009 but we were trying for Ruby and we agreed if I wan't preg by xmas 2007 we'd just book it and I wasn't so we did! then 10 days later there was the positive pregnancy test. We decded to stick to the date as Ruby would be 7 motnhs but then OH lost his job, I lost mine so we set it back 12 and a bit months BUT.... if things don't change soon we'll be postponing it again. I'd rather wait 10 years and have it exactly as we want it than do it for the sake of it and have to miss out on things we really want because of money.

Where are you getting married?: A place called Meols Hall which it about an hour away from us but we went to see it one saturday morning and it was all layed out for a wedding and it was so beautiful I burst out crying!

What are you most looking foward to?: Everything!

What are you least looking foward to?: People getting too drunk or maybe me or OH getting too drunk ha ha!

Laid back bride to be or Bridezilla?: Laid back now but when I know its for definite total bridezilla!

Where would be your ideal honeymoon destination?: ANYWHERE we haven't been on holiday for so long, but we'd love to go to the Maldives!

Tell us something interesting about you .. anything you like?: I'm not very interesting lol i have never been able to grow my nails even though I've been trying since I was about 10!!


----------



## polo_princess

Laura i didnt realise you were getting married hun :hugs:


----------



## Laura1984

Yeah :) just a little while before you if all goes to plan.
We have since realised it is the quarter finals or similar of the world cup... if only we could guarantee England would be in it we could have a football themed wedding with a big screen :rofl:


----------



## polo_princess

That would be awesome Laura!! Every mans dream wedding :rofl:


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

Laura1984 said:


> Name: Laura
> 
> Age?: 25 (26 the day after we get married so I will wake up on my birthday Mrs. Baker)
> 
> How long have you been with your partner?: 3 Years
> 
> What date are you getting married?: 3rd July 2010 - Was going to be 30th May 2009 but we were trying for Ruby and we agreed if I wan't preg by xmas 2007 we'd just book it and I wasn't so we did! then 10 days later there was the positive pregnancy test. We decded to stick to the date as Ruby would be 7 motnhs but then OH lost his job, I lost mine so we set it back 12 and a bit months BUT.... if things don't change soon we'll be postponing it again. I'd rather wait 10 years and have it exactly as we want it than do it for the sake of it and have to miss out on things we really want because of money.
> 
> Where are you getting married?: A place called Meols Hall which it about an hour away from us but we went to see it one saturday morning and it was all layed out for a wedding and it was so beautiful I burst out crying!
> 
> What are you most looking foward to?: Everything!
> 
> What are you least looking foward to?: People getting too drunk or maybe me or OH getting too drunk ha ha!
> 
> Laid back bride to be or Bridezilla?: Laid back now but when I know its for definite total bridezilla!
> 
> Where would be your ideal honeymoon destination?: ANYWHERE we haven't been on holiday for so long, but we'd love to go to the Maldives!
> 
> Tell us something interesting about you .. anything you like?: I'm not very interesting lol i have never been able to grow my nails even though I've been trying since I was about 10!!

I didn't realise you were getting married.:happydance: Is the place in southport?? 

xx


----------



## Laura1984

Lol Holly if only... well it's stop them all trying to escape all day to check the score, not too sure where they'd find it though being in a tithe barn! there'd probably be a radio somewhere under a table i guess :rofl:

Yeah Boo have you seen it? x


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

Laura1984 said:


> Yeah Boo have you seen it? x

Not seen it but one of the ladies I work with went to see it.......we chat weddings all the time :thumbup:. She was thinking of booking but then she decided to go abroad! She mentioned something about a barn and how really nice it was. 

So thats going to be quite a journey from where you live - you gonna stay nearby the night before??


----------



## Laura1984

Really really not sure. think so and thinking of double decker buses for guests. Oh talking about it makes me so excited but I hate getting excited incase it doesn't happen... horrible credit crunch!! x


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

Laura1984 said:


> Really really not sure. think so and thinking of double decker buses for guests. Oh talking about it makes me so excited but I hate getting excited incase it doesn't happen... horrible credit crunch!! x

:hugs:I know what you mean. I'm not sure if my job will go at xmas time as its only temp after I got moved from my perm last xmas. I'm kinda in limbo too but we hope to have major costs sorted by then.


----------



## princess_bump

big congratulations laura, i didn't realise either :blush:

holly - 3rd of sept is obviously an excellent date :smug: xxx


----------



## sparkle

Name?: Melanie
Age?: 29 (just!)
How long have you been with your partner?: coming up 2 years
What date are you getting married?: 17th July 2010
Where are you getting married?: In Jersey (channel islands) where my parents live. Ceremony at La Hougue Bie https://www.jerseyheritage.org/venues-weddings/la-hougue-bie and reception in my parents barn.
What are you most looking foward to?: Being my OH's wife! And us all having the same surname!
What are you least looking foward to?: Parental stress!
Laid back bride to be or Bridezilla?: Bit of both...
Where would be your ideal honeymoon destination?: We're going to the Maldives!! :happydance:
Tell us something interesting about you .. anything you like?: umm... my OH and I met at work... across a crowded staff meeting!!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I only just found this section! I must be blind :dohh:

Name?: Katy
Age?: 20
How long have you been with your partner?: 1 year 8 months
What date are you getting married?: not sure yet 
Where are you getting married?:Also not sure yet.
What are you most looking foward to?: Being OH's wife.
What are you least looking foward to?: The divorced parents issue.
Laid back bride to be or Bridezilla?: Bridezilla probably :blush:
Where would be your ideal honeymoon destination?: Somewhere hot and sunny, carribean or something.
Tell us something interesting about you .. anything you like?: I'm pregnant? Does that count as interesting? Okay, how about me and OH met on halloween and it took us ages to get together because he was in fancy dress and i didn't actually know what he looked like :lol: xx


----------



## hayley x

*Name?:* Hayley
*Age?:* 20
*How long have you been with your partner?:* 4 years on our wedding day
*What date are you getting married?:* 21st November 2009
*Where are you getting married?:* Our village church where we had Alex's funeral
*What are you most looking foward to?:* The day being over :rofl: Having our family name :D
*What are you least looking foward to?:* His family with my family, they've only ever met once properly once (Alex's funeral) and dreading it :haha:
*Laid back bride to be or Bridezilla?: *Laid back
*Where would be your ideal honeymoon destination?:* :shrug: not sure for being 28 weeks pregnant
*Tell us something interesting about you .. anything you like?:* Theres not really anything interesting?? I used to do county swimming and won a few trophies, county cross country :shrug: oh and only decided to set a date in June/ish this year :blush:

xxx


----------



## Kerrie-x

Name?: Kerrie
Age?: 19
How long have you been with your partner?: over 3 years
What date are you getting married?: 19th sept 09
Where are you getting married?: Church in preston
What are you most looking foward to?: All of it!
What are you least looking foward to?: whos gonna turn up
Laid back bride to be or Bridezilla?:bridezilla
Where would be your ideal honeymoon destination?: Egypt (thats where we're going
Tell us something interesting about you .. anything you like?: We're moving to york the day after our honeymoon as OH is in the forces


----------



## dizzyspells

Name?: Hannah
Age?:26
How long have you been with your partner?: 7.5 years
What date are you getting married?: 18th September 2010
Where are you getting married?: In a cute but gorgeous little country inn!!!
What are you most looking foward to?:saying I do!!
What are you least looking foward to?: Getting the family together!!!!
Laid back bride to be or Bridezilla?:Laid back!
Where would be your ideal honeymoon destination?:Snowboarding somewhere amazing!!or being on a warm and sunny paradise island!
Tell us something interesting about you .. anything you like?:ermmmm ermmmmm I hate my picture being taken!!slight prob at a wedding!!!:blush:


----------



## Steph63

*Name?: Steph
Age?: 26
How long have you been with your partner?: It will be 8 yrs on New Years Eve.
What date are you getting married?: Not booked yet, but will be early 2010
Where are you getting married?: Probably Mauritius...
What are you most looking foward to?: Saying our vows
What are you least looking foward to?: Telling my mum she isn't invited!
Laid back bride to be or Bridezilla?: Probably a bit Bridezilla!
Where would be your ideal honeymoon destination?: Mauritius...
Tell us something interesting about you .. anything you like?:* *God, I must be really boring but I can't think of anything! I'm really excited about going to see The Script tomorrow night, does that count??!!*


----------



## firstLO

Name?: Fe
Age?: 31 (old codger compared to you lot!)
How long have you been with your partner?: 2 years
What date are you getting married?: This Saturday 05/09/09
Where are you getting married?: The Castlefield Rooms in Manchester
What are you most looking foward to?: Being a wife
What are you least looking foward to?: The rain that's forecast :cry:
Laid back bride to be or Bridezilla?: Laid back
Where would be your ideal honeymoon destination?: Anywhere with my man and daughter
Tell us something interesting about you .. anything you like?: I went travelling to Australia on my own for a year cos I thought it would be good for me!


----------



## Heidi

Name?: Heidi
Age?: 24
How long have you been with your partner?: 4 years
What date are you getting married?: 8th may 10
Where are you getting married?: church/hampshire
What are you most looking foward to?: Becoming an official family
What are you least looking foward to?: not knowing if i will be pregnant or not!
Laid back bride to be or Bridezilla?: inbetween
Where would be your ideal honeymoon destination?: St lucia
Tell us something interesting about you .. anything you like?: I'm having a huuuuge choc fountain


----------



## maddiwatts19

Oooh i like this!!!

*Name?:* Maddie
*Age?:* 21
*How long have you been with your partner?:* 3 years 1 week :D
*What date are you getting married?:* 27th August 2011
*Where are you getting married?:* My dads church (he's a vicar!)
*What are you most looking foward to?:* When the vicar says "I know pronounce you husband and wife
*What are you least looking foward to?:* the day being over :(
*Laid back bride to be or Bridezilla?:* as i've got lots of time to prepare, hopefullg laid back! lol
*Where would be your ideal honeymoon destination?:* New York
*Tell us something interesting about you .. anything you like?:* I'm a soon to be mummy of 2 and i'm still at uni!


----------



## Vicyi

Name?: Vicyi
Age?: 21
How long have you been with your partner?: 5 1/2 years
What date are you getting married?: 07/03/14 (hopefully!!!)
Where are you getting married?: Chelmsford
What are you most looking foward to?: Seeing my gorgeous daughter in a bridesmaid dress and seeing lil bubba Bishop in a dress/suit!
What are you least looking foward to?: Saving! And feuding family.
Laid back bride to be or Bridezilla?: Laid back i think...
Where would be your ideal honeymoon destination?: Maldives (OH wants Florida again!)
Tell us something interesting about you .. anything you like? I have a HUGE family, 10 brothers and sisters (some half etc) and am expecting our 2nd child in April 2010!!


----------



## pinkmummy

*1.Name?:
2.Age?:
3.How long have you been with your partner?:
4.What date are you getting married?:
5.Where are you getting married?:
6.What are you most looking foward to?:
7.What are you least looking foward to?:
8.Laid back bride to be or Bridezilla?:
9.Where would be your ideal honeymoon destination?:
10.Tell us something interesting about you .. anything you like?:*

1. Kelly
2. 21
3. 5 years on the 9th September :)
4. 25th September 2010
5. Jersery Farm Hotel in Barnard Castle - www.jerseryfarm.co.uk
6. Being married and becoming Mrs Hughes :) 
7. All the families - hopefully they won't make idiots of themselves after too many drinks!!
8. Laid back - I think :?
9. The honeymoon we're having. 1 week in Florida with the kids then me and OH off on a cruise in carribbean for a week on our own while my parents stay in Florida with the kids
10. I'm not sure Im not very interesting haha!! :D xx


----------



## Nemo and bump

Kerrie-x said:


> Name?: Kerrie
> Age?: 19
> How long have you been with your partner?: over 3 years
> What date are you getting married?: 19th sept 09
> Where are you getting married?: Church in preston
> What are you most looking foward to?: All of it!
> What are you least looking foward to?: whos gonna turn up
> Laid back bride to be or Bridezilla?:bridezilla
> Where would be your ideal honeymoon destination?: Egypt (thats where we're going
> Tell us something interesting about you .. anything you like?: We're moving to york the day after our honeymoon as OH is in the forces

hi i'm moving to york too! but oh isn't in forces


----------



## MrsHart2b

Name?:Kelly & Phil
Age?: 24 & 25
How long have you been with your partner?: 1st time around just less than a year, this time round a year and a half!
What date are you getting married?:30th april 2011
Where are you getting married?:church and then woodlands hotel in leeds
What are you most looking foward to?: being mrs hart!
What are you least looking foward to?: nothing really *subject to change* already thought of one... my mum and dad dont talk and havent for 7 years!
Laid back bride to be or Bridezilla?: Laid back bride atm
Where would be your ideal honeymoon destination?:Maldives!!!!
Tell us something interesting about you .. anything you like?:i can bend my tongue in 3!!


----------



## livestrong

Name?: Joanne
Age?: 20
How long have you been with your partner?: Nearly 2 years
What date are you getting married?: 13th Sept 2013 as a rough date
Where are you getting married?: Don't know yet
What are you most looking foward to?: Pretty much everything!
What are you least looking foward to?: Family conflicts, i.e. divorced parents
Laid back bride to be or Bridezilla?: Will probably somewhere inbetween lol
Where would be your ideal honeymoon destination?:Hmm too many places to chose from!
Tell us something interesting about you .. anything you like?:[/B] I am horse CRAZY! :D


----------



## Pyrrhic

Nemo and bump said:


> *Name?: *lizi
> *Age?:*21
> *How long have you been with your partner?:*coming up for 2.5years
> *What date are you getting married?: *4th September 2010
> *Where are you getting married?: *York
> *What are you most looking foward to?: *my dad walking me down the aisle, i know he'll be so proud as am only daughter with 5 brothers! and i haven't seen him for 4years as he lives/works in new zealand
> *What are you least looking foward to?: *family conflict/seating plan to separate certain members of family...ie divorced parents
> *Laid back bride to be or Bridezilla?: *at the moment laid back but give it a month or so
> *Where would be your ideal honeymoon destination?: *a little cabin on a lake in canada. oh can fish and i can sit and read a book and then:sex: by an open fire....i read alot of mills and boon a few years ago lol... instead we'll take a mini moon somewhere
> *Tell us something interesting about you .. anything you like?: *im quite girly but not a pink fan and i'm a brown belt in judo.

Have you picked your venue yet? If not, I used to be a wedding planner in York :)


----------



## Eoz

Name?: Zoe

Age?: 29 (30 in 4 days)

How long have you been with your partner?:just over 4 years

What date are you getting married?:9th August 2010

Where are you getting married?: Bude Cornwall in a castle!

What are you most looking foward to?:Getting married near the beach and in a castle.

What are you least looking foward to?:Not having everyone there (thread up) and not having my dad with me 

Laid back bride to be or Bridezilla?:Laid back definitely.

Where would be your ideal honeymoon destination?:money no object? Canada or Africa

Tell us something interesting about you .. anything you like?:I'm good at bouncing back :)


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Name?: Kristin
Age?:20
How long have you been with your partner?: 1 year, 2 days
What date are you getting married?: Hopefully April 9, 2011
Where are you getting married?: Not sure yet. He refuses a church though :(
What are you most looking foward to?: Other than being his wife? hmm... dress and cake!
What are you least looking foward to?: Being the center of attention... *blush*
Laid back bride to be or Bridezilla?: depends on the subject. i'm more relaxed though.
Where would be your ideal honeymoon destination?: Hawaii/Tahiti (somewhere warm!)
Tell us something interesting about you .. anything you like?: I'm studying to be a bio teacher and I love music!


----------



## buttonnose82

*Name?:* Carla
*Age?:* 27
*How long have you been with your partner?:* since jan 2008
*What date are you getting married?:* june 19th 2010
*Where are you getting married?:* church then a country hall in darlington
*What are you most looking foward to?:* the church service and being able to call my DP Hubby!
*What are you least looking foward to?:* people sticking their noses into the planning of the day
*Laid back bride to be or Bridezilla?:* now we have picked a place for the reception i will relax more
*Where would be your ideal honeymoon destination?:* a cruise & safari
*Tell us something interesting about you .. anything you like?:* I had always had my wedding planned in my head but from the second DP asked me to marry him it has all changed, the second he asked me a new image of our wedding came into my head which i much prefer!


----------



## lulu0504

*Name?:* Aimy
*Age?:* 22
*How long have you been with your partner?: *3yrs 8 months
*What date are you getting married?:* 5th June 2010
*Where are you getting married?:* A gorgeous little church in the next village and then the reception is at this little country hall with lots of outdoor space
*What are you most looking foward to?:* Walking out of the church as Mr and Mrs Scott-Harper! also, everything coming together and all the months of planning being worth it
*What are you least looking foward to?:* my maid of honour stomping around because she's not getting her own way in terms of bridesmaid dresses
*Laid back bride to be or Bridezilla?:* Laid back at the minute but come xmas i think there might be a slight change as the 6 month countdown begins!
*Where would be your ideal honeymoon destination?:* Australia with a stop off in thailand for a few days
*Tell us something interesting about you .. anything you like?:* Erm...I am having 2 wedding dresses as i can't pick between them! :blush:


----------



## Ninewest

Name?: Ally, short for Alice
Age?: 28
How long have you been with your partner?: 11 years
What date are you getting married?: March 2010
Where are you getting married?: Waddesdon Manor
What are you most looking foward to?: Saying my vows!
What are you least looking foward to?: 
Laid back bride to be or Bridezilla?: Bridezilla!
Where would be your ideal honeymoon destination?: We are going to Dubai
Tell us something interesting about you .. anything you like?: My fiance and i are HUGE fans of Sushi!


----------



## katieandbump

As i've just got engaged thought i'd join you rabble lol.

Name?: Kate
Age?: 22
How long have you been with your partner?: 3 years
What date are you getting married?: undecided
Where are you getting married?: undecided hopefully abroad
What are you most looking foward to?: The dress
What are you least looking foward to?: The stress 
Laid back bride to be or Bridezilla?: Laid back
Where would be your ideal honeymoon destination?: fiji i whould be so lucky
Tell us something interesting about you .. anything you like?: I have just got engaged woooooo hoooooooo. lol x


----------



## polo_princess

Ooooooo congrats Katie!! :happydance:


----------



## princess_bump

big congratulations katie :yipee:


----------



## Peach

Name?: Rachel

Age?: 25

How long have you been with your partner?: 4 years and 7 months

What date are you getting married?: 25/02/13 I know ages away

Where are you getting married?:Gretna Green

What are you most looking foward to?: Becoming his wife

What are you least looking foward to?: Family Fudes

Laid back bride to be or Bridezilla?: I would hope to think I will be laid back

Where would be your ideal honeymoon destination?: Anywhere with OH

Tell us something interesting about you .. anything you like? :shrug: I am boring :haha: Ummm I am a fisherlady and love fishing with my OH


----------



## missy123

Name?: Leonie

Age?: 27

How long have you been with your partner?: 7 years in december

What date are you getting married?: 16th April 2011

Where are you getting married?: In an army church(OH is a soldier)

What are you most looking foward to?: changing my surname

What are you least looking foward to?: Drunk uncles ha ha

Laid back bride to be or Bridezilla?: bridezilla :growlmad:

Where would be your ideal honeymoon destination?: Mexico or Australia

Tell us something interesting about you .. anything you like? i follow man united and rescue dogs :happydance:


----------



## Pingu

Name?: Leanne
Age?: 23
How long have you been with your partner?: 1 year 10 months
What date are you getting married?: late 2010/early 2011
Where are you getting married?: Possibly abroad
What are you most looking foward to?: The whole day
What are you least looking foward to?: The stress, family arguments etc.
Laid back bride to be or Bridezilla?: Bridezilla
Where would be your ideal honeymoon destination?: Maldives / Sri Lanka
Tell us something interesting about you .. anything you like?: Umm I am pretty boring. I will have a think and come back lol!


----------



## AppleBlossom

I'm so jealous of you all. My new OH decided to tell me that he never wants to get married because he doesn't see the point :( congrats to you all though!


----------



## pinkmummy

bexy_22 said:


> I'm so jealous of you all. My new OH decided to tell me that he never wants to get married because he doesn't see the point :( congrats to you all though!

Don't lose hope yet hun, OH always said that to me and now we're getting married next year!! xx


----------



## princess_bump

:hugs: bexy, men changed there minds hon ;) xx


----------



## katycam

*Name?:* Katy
*Age?:* 21
*How long have you been with your partner?:* 2 1/2 years
*What date are you getting married?:* 27th November 2010
*Where are you getting married?:* Holiday Inn - Fareham
*What are you most looking foward to?:* Everything about it.
*What are you least looking foward to?:* Lukes family being there!
*Laid back bride to be or Bridezilla?:* Laid back
*Where would be your ideal honeymoon destination?:* Maldives :) But we cant even afford a honeymoon at all :(
*Tell us something interesting about you .. anything you like?:* I was due to be getting married on 16th August this year but we couldnt afford it so cancelled, but we lost our £800 deposit so now ive got to have a crappy cheap wedding.


----------



## maratobe

Name?: Tamara
Age?: 20
How long have you been with your partner?: 2 years 
What date are you getting married?: 29th of january 2011
Where are you getting married?: warrnambool australia
What are you most looking foward to?: saying my vows and marrying the man of my dreams, also planning all the little details
What are you least looking foward to?: both our divorced parents being in the same room lol
Laid back bride to be or Bridezilla?: laid back for now
Where would be your ideal honeymoon destination?: we wanna go skiing in canada
Tell us something interesting about you .. anything you like?: we are planning to have a bub before we get married!


----------



## princess_bump

many congratulations katy and maratobe :dance:


----------



## maratobe

thank you :flower:


----------



## mama2b

Name?: Juliette

Age?: 25

How long have you been with your partner?: Just over 6 years

What date are you getting married?: Not sure but within the next 3 years

Where are you getting married?: Choice of 3 Australia, Disneyworld or a hotel near to us.

What are you most looking foward to?: The planning, choosing THE dress !

What are you least looking foward to?: My family being there

Laid back bride to be or Bridezilla?: Bridezilla

Where would be your ideal honeymoon destination?: Australian, Las Vegas or Disney

Tell us something interesting about you .. anything you like? Nothing interesting really although I have got a slight obsession with Ghost Whisperer at the moment, really should just buy the boxset and be done with it !


----------



## polo_princess

*bump* I forgot about this, we have so many new ladies in here :flower:


----------



## upsy daisy1

*Name?: sam
Age?:21
How long have you been with your partner?: almost 4 years
What date are you getting married?:not decided but would like it november 2011 or 12, depending on money
Where are you getting married?: cyprus or london
What are you most looking foward to?: seeing oh waiting at the end of the isle for me
What are you least looking foward to?: cant think of anything. actually im quite shy so walking the aisle with everyones eyes on me
Laid back bride to be or Bridezilla?: laid back
Where would be your ideal honeymoon destination?:jmmm maybe miami or mexico
Tell us something interesting about you .. anything you like?* i trained in tae kwon do (martial arts)from the age of 5 till 16. i competed all around the world and got up to black belt.


----------



## pink_bow

*Name?: Tasha
Age?:20
How long have you been with your partner?: Nearly 4 years
What date are you getting married?: 16th June 2012*
*Where are you getting married?: Cornwall
What are you most looking foward to?: The planning*
*What are you least looking foward to?: Trying to get Oh to get involved with the planning*
*Laid back bride to be or Bridezilla?: Bridezilla
Where would be your ideal honeymoon destination?:Italy*
*Tell us something interesting about you .. anything you like?* *I can suck my own toes LOL *


----------



## Bocket

Name?: Bex (or Rebecca on certificates)
Age?: 23
How long have you been with your partner?: Almost 5 years
What date are you getting married?: 10/10/10
Where are you getting married?: local church in Lancashire
What are you most looking foward to?: being Mrs. Hamilton forever
What are you least looking foward to?: my brother not being at the wedding as he'll be in Afghanistan and to it all being over, what will I plan then?
Laid back bride to be or Bridezilla?: Laid back at the moment but we'll see how long that holds!
Where would be your ideal honeymoon destination?: We're going, Cancun, posh hotel all incl- ultimate chillaxation
Tell us something interesting about you .. anything you like?: Obsessed with TV show Dexter!


----------



## aly888

*Name?: *Aly
*Age?:* 24
*How long have you been with your partner?:* 7 and a bit years
*What date are you getting married?: *Hopefully, 24/05/13 (10 year anniversary)
*Where are you getting married?: *Just locally
*What are you most looking foward to?:* Saying my vows to him
*What are you least looking foward to?: *The seating plan :haha:
*Laid back bride to be or Bridezilla?: *Currently laid back, but it's still along time off yet!
*Where would be your ideal honeymoon destination?: *America. Will probably end up in Australia though.
*Tell us something interesting about you .. anything you like?:* err :-k my favourite ice creams of the moment are Solero's :thumbup:


----------



## Feltzy

Name?: Vanessa
Age?: 26
How long have you been with your partner?: 5yrs
What date are you getting married?: 3rd or 4th June 2012
Where are you getting married?: Wakefield area
What are you most looking foward to?: Saying my vows
What are you least looking foward to?: Family conflict!
Laid back bride to be or Bridezilla?: Laid back for now
Where would be your ideal honeymoon destination?: Disneyland Florida (kids will be in tow lol)
Tell us something interesting about you .. anything you like?: I travelled for a year in Australia when I was 19, my new hobby is my tropical fish and we also have a talking parrot called Gismo


----------



## DonnaBallona

Name?: Donna
Age?: 24
How long have you been with your partner?: 4 years today :cloud9:
What date are you getting married?: November 25th 2011
Where are you getting married?: Ascot
What are you most looking foward to?: Watching the Church doors creak open, hearing the music start and then walking towards my fiancee :cloud9:
What are you least looking foward to?: The rowdy drunks...ewwww :dohh:
Laid back bride to be or Bridezilla?: Urm...Id like to say laid back, but then Id be lying... :blush:
Where would be your ideal honeymoon destination?:probably Rome
Tell us something interesting about you .. anything you like?: um...I once was in a car crash and the person I hit was Alex Pettyfer-a famous actor and model :blush: oops!


----------



## hevGsd

*Name?:* Heather
*Age?:* 22.....23 next week :happydance:
*How long have you been with your partner?:* 6 years in Nov
*What date are you getting married?:* either 20th or 27th Aug 2011 date will be set by next week......fingerscrossed!
*Where are you getting married?:* local church, in our tiny village
*What are you most looking foward to?:* Everything! I cant wait for it! :happydance: I cant wait to be married.
*What are you least looking foward to?:* Family not getting on, My mum & dad haven't been in the same country in 12 years, so having them in the same room is going to be difficult! :dohh: 
*Laid back bride to be or Bridezilla?:* I think I'm pretty laid back, ask a week before the wedding though and I will probs be bridezilla!
*Where would be your ideal honeymoon destination?:* South Africa then Mauritius. H2b is South African, and I am just in love with country. 
*Tell us something interesting about you .. anything you like?:* I worked with Lion's in South Africa in 2008, I compete with my dogs in agility & obedience and I do quad bike racing :thumbup:


----------



## tmr1234

Name?: Tracey
Age?:26
How long have you been with your partner?: 7 1/2 years
What date are you getting married?: 12th June 2011
Where are you getting married?: Nr chester
What are you most looking foward to?: tyring on my dress
What are you least looking foward to?: getting oh out of the house on the morning of the wedding
Laid back bride to be or Bridezilla?: very Laid back bride ATM
Where would be your ideal honeymoon destination?:jamaica
Tell us something interesting about you .. anything you like? I cant think of any thing right now


----------



## honeybee2

Name?: Bryony 
Age?: 21
How long have you been with your partner?: 4 years this Christmas
What date are you getting married?: 19th August 2011
Where are you getting married?: brecon castle
What are you most looking foward to?: Getting ready in the morning, my big entrance & seeing my OH's face! oooo..oooo practising my signiture as Mrs B. Fletcher hehe 
What are you least looking foward to?: Family fights because too much to drink (between divorcees) also not having enough money to give everyone a slap up meal. Inviting people I really dislike.
Laid back bride to be or Bridezilla?: Bridezilla. Ive been planning this already for months- it better be bloody perfect haha!
Where would be your ideal honeymoon destination?: Somewhere with white sands, lots of history, palm trees, beautiful food and one of those swimming pools which looks like it goes out to the sea hahaha!
Tell us something interesting about you .. anything you like?: I love studying christian conspiracy!!! (yes go ahead...and laugh!!!) Im doing a history, religious studies and philosophy degree (im an atheist). I firstly proposed to my OH before he officially did it.


----------



## mummytobe

Great thread ! Why havent i seen this before ???

Name?:Tamsin
Age?:23
How long have you been with your partner?: 4 years in Nov
What date are you getting married?: 9th Oct 2010
Where are you getting married?: Trunkwell House, Reading
What are you most looking foward to?: The honeymoon :)
What are you least looking foward to?: walking down the aisle going bright red
Laid back bride to be or Bridezilla?: laid back
Where would be your ideal honeymoon destination?: carribean, could of gone there but i refuse to have a booster !!!
Tell us something interesting about you .. anything you like? Im not really that interesting :( i could prob talk for england and europe !!


----------



## hevGsd

tmr1234 said:


> Where are you getting married?: Nr chester

Ooh I live near Chester! :thumbup:


----------



## Feltzy

mummytobe said:


> What are you least looking foward to?: walking down the aisle going bright red

Lol that will be me too, I'm gonna get a veil so no-one can see :blush: I hate being the centre of attention, but sometimes I wonder if I'll be that excited about getting married I won't even care?


----------



## mummytobe

Oh Feltzy you and me both! Luckily red compliments my 'oyester' coloured wedding dress very well :haha:


----------



## BrEeZeY

Name?: Brea
Age?: 20
How long have you been with your partner?: A year
What date are you getting married?: August 27th
Where are you getting married?: at the park in the town that my fiance grew up
What are you most looking foward to?: the marriage, sharing our lives together <3
What are you least looking foward to?: certain guest lol at the reception
Laid back bride to be or Bridezilla?: kinda in the middle
Where would be your ideal honeymoon destination?: colorado or alaskan cruise


----------



## jellytot

Name kelly bissellAge: 25
How long have you been with your partner: 61/2 years
What date are you getting married: TBAWhere are you getting married: TBA
What are you most looking foward to: being mrs maddox, being a bride instead of a guest :happydance:What are you least looking foward to: the stress that is about to come my way, arranging the seating plan! it was hard enough doing the guest list!Laid back bride to be or Bridezilla: laid back bride
Where would be your ideal honeymoon destination: kenya safari
Tell us something interesting about you .. anything you like: I am a very thoughtful person who loves to do things for my close family and friends (not always a good thing lol) making baby baskets for family and friends, i have just made my 2nd 1st year photo album for my friends little girls 1st birthday, all the best photos i have taken of her since she was born! looks amazing and the mum has no idea :winkwink:


----------



## Hayley90

Name?: Hayley
Age?: 19
How long have you been with your partner?: 3 years 3 months 
What date are you getting married?: 5/5/2012 - our 5 year anniversary :cloud9:
Where are you getting married?: It's looking like London at the moment
What are you most looking foward to?: Being a proper family...and being allowed to TTC after :dance:
What are you least looking foward to?: Messing up my vows, tripping over, Liam getting too drunk... and then the Honeymoon credit card bill...
Laid back bride to be or Bridezilla?: Bridezilla :dohh:
Where would be your ideal honeymoon destination?: Jamaica
Tell us something interesting about you .. anything you like?: I'm a thrillseeker, so will be climbing the waterfalls in jamaica on my own as liam's a wimp when it comes to heights!


----------



## tmr1234

hevGsd said:


> tmr1234 said:
> 
> 
> Where are you getting married?: Nr chester
> 
> Ooh I live near Chester! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Where abouts? Iam in e.port


----------



## hevGsd

tmr1234 said:


> hevGsd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tmr1234 said:
> 
> 
> Where are you getting married?: Nr chester
> 
> Ooh I live near Chester! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Where abouts? Iam in e.portClick to expand...

My boyfriend lived in Little Sutton before we moved in together! We live just outside of Mold now. He still has family in the port :thumbup: small world hehe


----------



## firsttimer83

Name?: Tracy
Age?: 27
How long have you been with your partner?: 7 years in November!
What date are you getting married?: 27th august 2011
Where are you getting married?: Piersland house hotel, Troon, Scotland 
What are you most looking foward to?: being my fiance's wife and having the same surname as our son!
What are you least looking foward to?: being the centre of attention!
Laid back bride to be or Bridezilla?: somewhere in-between 
Where would be your ideal honeymoon destination?: un decided!
Tell us something interesting about you .. anything you like?: I was once on pop idol (not as an embarrassing contestant!) lol!


----------



## sianyld

Name?: Sian 
Age?: 26
How long have you been with your partner?: 20 months
What date are you getting married?: 19th November 2011
Where are you getting married?: Wales church then hotel
What are you most looking foward to?: marrying the man i love and of course my fabulous dress
What are you least looking foward to?: Its all good!
Laid back bride to be or Bridezilla?: laid back atm, BUT subject to change lol
Where would be your ideal honeymoon destination?: we've booked Florida woohoo
Tell us something interesting about you .. anything you like?: Im a total ride fanatic and daredevil!!


----------

